# Anyone testing 20th november ?



## bagpuss36 (Nov 7, 2005)

Is anyone else testing on Sunday ? Feeling really down at the moment , have got a dreadful cough and cold along with period pain. My boobs have stopped hurting and I just feel like I'm on a downwards slope. Worst thing is is that I missed my Grandad's funeral as it was the day of EC and I'll be so disappointed if it was all for nothing.


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Becky I'm so sorry, this is really really hard isn't it. Still, you'd never forgive yourself if you didn't try everything you could, and I'm quite sure your grandad would understand. Losing him at sucha  difficult time must be awful. Lots of hugs   

I'm testing on 22nd November, so am a little bit behind you, but I'll be thinking of you on the 20th, while trying not to go slightly mad myself! 

Crossing everything that this works for you.

Plummy
xx


----------



## henri (Sep 16, 2005)

Becky,

I'm really sorry to hear about your Grandad's funeral and that you missed it.  I'm sure he understood and was wishing you all the very best from up there.

This last week is tough, I know.  I'm testing either 20th or 21st, have yet to decide.  What day are you at the moment?  My boobs deflated and then reflated the time I did get pregnant.  I also had cramps AND a period, which then dried up half way through.  So don't give up just yet.

Hugs 

Henri


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi this is my first time on this excellent site I am due to test 22nd Nov just 6 days to go. Good luck to plummy, Henri, and Becky we started our treatment way back in may05 having  20 eggs removed and 12 fertilized which was fab unfortunately I had ohss so we've waited over 5 months to get to this can't wait for next tues.We are on a stimulated fet. Had a few period type pains backache sore boobs no spotting but a tiny bit of brown discharge all the signs of the big bad a/f. Lets hope we have a great early pressie I know its a fairytale ending but we can hope ,we all deserve a big pat on the back  xxxxx


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Kitty - We test on the same day! 

I can't stand the wait - it's making me crazy. I'm going to go back to work soon I think, because I just get miserable sitting around. Is everyone else taking all the time off? I'm so unsure what to do about it - don't want to blame myself if it doesn't work, but can't see how me sitting around benig anxious is helpnig either?  

Good luck everyone!! If you've got any good coping strategies, please let me know .. 

Plummy


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm testing fri 18th. Does anyone know how much urine Predictor preg tests detect? I have bought some as back-up or if i succumb to test early. I used them last yr but it didn't detect a preg until a week after af was due. Later i miscarried but could this have been late implantation not detecting it or the strength of the test. I have a very sensitive hospital one to use on fri.

Really sore boobs today and a headache but no spotting as yet which i normally get before af.....help!!!

Really sorry about your grandad bagpuss, i'm sure he's smiling down on you for your test day.

lots of luck to everyone


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi becky Im so sorry to hear about your grandad hope you are feeling better, hope you and your partner get what you want fingers crossed for you both xxxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi plummy oh my god how stressful is all this? I am staying off work till after we get our result the suspense is too much ahhhh. Retail therapy helps treat your self .I've played robbie williams new album a few times sing a long at the top of your voice release a bit of tension !!(might get a few funny looks if your in asda )xxxx keep smiling its hard sometimes but it helpsxxx


----------



## Clare31 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Bagpuss

I'm really sorry to hear about your grandad.  I would have done the same thing. Your grandad would completely understand.  

I'm new to this forum and I am testing on the 21st November (1st lot of IUI) - same day as Henri - I would prefer to test on Saturday as hubby plays football on Sunday and I don't want to have to rush it and then be left on my own with the result whether its  BFP or BFN.  I suppose now I have braved the forum I've got plenty of people to talk to.


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Clare

I'm sure I'll be logged on on Sunday as this sort of keeps me sane - shall wait for your news! Here's sending you lots of    

Plummy


----------



## Honey Bunny (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi Bagpuss36

I'm Testing Sunday too    

My third IUI    

LETS KEEP ALL OUR FINGERS AND TOES CROSSED FOR EACH OTHER.     

Sorry TMI but this time round for the first time, on day six I had some red spotting for the day, and since then I have had this light  brown discharge which looks like old blood   

I am really hoping it does not get any heavier as then I'm in with a chance. I am always bang on a 28 day cycle which means I should start    

Deep breaths  

Big hug from me and try to stay positive as it will release lovely endorphins which will relax you and keep you happy..  I know, easier said than done but we can only try eh Bagpuss36.

Honey Bunny


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

I hope that is enough good luck and baby dust for us to get some  . I to am due for   on sunday but i tested today  , and i am sure there was a very very second line, but it is probably my eyes, i want it so much that i am sure that my eyes see what i want them to.   Will retest sunday or Monday but until then i am going to let myself dream of . 

Good luck.

Jenny


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello everybody  good luck for next few days hope cloud is ok not heard from you .
Hi plummy hope you are ok can't wait for tues are you testing at home? I am going to the hospital for mine xxxxx


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi all

Wishing all the 20th testers lots of luck - waiting to hear your good news !!    

Kitty - I have to go in to my clinic for the test too. I'm going to try to avoid doing a test at home, I don't think I could bear it, and my clinic says not to, as the blood test is the definitive result. How are you feeling? I'm getting nervous and my dh is a near wreck  

Plummy
xx


----------



## angus999 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi,
all i tested today, and unfortunately it was a BFN, so its back to the drawing board, good luck to everybody else.

Angus


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello angus sorry you have a neg result ,so sorry good luck for the future xxxkitxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

Hello plummy I feel a little anxious and I keep thinking the worst really. Just want tues to be here and we will know the result xxkitxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey all.....just want to wish you luck  

Here's the link to the 2ww list.....hope i can put some BFP's up for you 

Angus ~ sorry to hear your news, take care hun and big (((hugs)))

Lizzy xxx

oops nearly forgot the link! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42096.msg519885.html#msg519885


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Really sorry Angus. Lots of hugs     Look after yourself and your dh - and take all the time you need.

Plummy


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Plummy,

jus wanted to cheer you up and wish you all the very best for your result.. hope its a positive one and an early xmas pressy.!  Dont worry about missing your grandads funeral he is up there watching you Im sure and will know why you couldnt be there, dont worry.  

Im in for my egg collection tomorrow - 2nd ICSI. so fingers crossed. Will let you know how I go on and you keep intouch if poss,


Love and all the best 

Lesley x


----------



## cloud (Oct 13, 2005)

well it was a BFN for me on fri, just to let you all know.

Good luck to all those still waiting xx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi cloud so sorry to hear your news hope you are taking it easy take care of your self.I test tomorrow morn will let you know what happens .
xxkitxx


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Cloud - really sorry to hear your news.

Kitty - wishing you loads of luck. We'll be waiting together tomorrow for the results.

Plummy


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hi plummy and all the ladies in 2ww. Unfortunately for us it was a huge neg .I so wished I had done my own test this morning we had to wait over 40 mins at the oz which prolonged the agony it was a urine test no blood test.  I did everything to the rules and watched what I ate. I gave up smoking no alcohol ate loads of fresh veg and fruit, drank fairly well .I made sure all my medication was taken at the right times. I'm feelling a really low and my gorgeous hubby is feeling the same. Looking forward to next year when we can have another go, we shall be grateful that we can. We have some more special little frosties left .speak again thanks for your support xxxxkitxx


----------



## plummy (Oct 14, 2005)

Kitty I'm so sorry to hear that. I'm sure one of the precious frosties will be the one   

We were really lucky and got a . The nurse from the clinnic rang me around noon time with the blood test results. I have to go in for a repeat, and I'm still on lots of Gestone and Heparin, but so so thrilled to have got this far. We don't have any frosties, so I hope this little one sticks.

Good luck to everyone still waiting and lots of hugs to everyone

Plummy
xxx


----------



## Kitty Q (Nov 15, 2005)

hey plummy thats fantastic news so glad for you and your dh get your feet up and take it easy xxxxkitxx those little em's are real fighters and will be the best !!!!xxx


----------

